# I filmed a Chiappa Little Badger 'inadvertent fire' video, dangerous gun alert



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Working on my review of the Chiappa Little Badger .22LR survival gun for my blog Beans, Bullets, Bandages & You (clicky for the blog) I went out and filmed an inadvertent firing issue that my Little Badger and a bunch of others have had.

Flat out, folks, this is an extremely dangerous gun and I am posting this before the review is done to warn everybody to not buy this firearm. The review will be scathing (this is not the only issue I've had with the Chiappa).

The first time this happened to me was when I was at the range by myself. I'd owned this gun a couple of years, but just recently got it back from the factory repaired from the last problem it had. I took it out, shot a couple of rounds, and as I snapped it shut for the third round the gun went off.

This is where following safety procedures paid off... the gun was pointed downrange into the berm, barrel slightly down and entirely away from the firing line so even if somebody HAD been there nobody would have been hurt.

Needless to say, I investigated it and found that it is a repeatable malfunction. It is, 100 percent. I then googled the net and found that many others have had the same problem.

This link is to my youtube channel (nothing else is on there yet):

Chiappa "inadvertent fire" done on purpose


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Not good! Glad no one was hurt during testing. Like you said, gun safety is important...some guns can have malfunctions. One reason that a new gun should never be loaded indoors. You never know what it's going to do.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

They better pad the coffers for a lawsuit..Jeesh.
I will follow you..On Youtube...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Salty,

PEOPLE BE SAFE *ALWAYS* WHEN HANDLING FIREARMS.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some weapons need to be pulled of the market. You found one. At least this is a case where you can pin point the cause and reproduce it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

My chiappa rhino will fire twice in a row sometimes. In all it's NOT a great weapon seriously and I love the way it looks. It's a one shot wonder.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

thanks and btw I try to stay away from factory built firearms that look as if I put it together in my garage.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

If you want a dangerous single shot gun just build a pipe gun. I can't think of any reason to own one of those things


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiappa guns of all models are dangerous and should be avoided.
There are many instances of malfunctions, as noted above.

They should be removed from the market, but the product liability laws are written in such a way as to keep liberals from declaring all guns too dangerous.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

That sucks! A Hi Point is safer.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Leon said:


> My chiappa rhino will fire twice in a row sometimes. In all it's NOT a great weapon seriously and I love the way it looks. It's a one shot wonder.


I'm done with Chiappa but I do love the way that Rhino's look...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Chiappa guns of all models are dangerous and should be avoided.
> There are many instances of malfunctions, as noted above.
> 
> They should be removed from the market, but the product liability laws are written in such a way as to keep liberals from declaring all guns too dangerous.


Much truth in what you say.

After I am done with the review, it's going back to the factory (yet again, this is trip number 3 for this gun)... but I will never sell it, I don't want to get sued by the next owner for selling them a piece of junk.

I could actually use it like it is, because I know the trick to resetting it, and if you run your finger over the back of the breech area you can feel whether the firing pin is out or not... but still, it's dangerous as heck.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For the life of me I can not understand why Colt would allow their name to be put on the 22LR copy of the 1911.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Much truth in what you say.
> 
> After I am done with the review, it's going back to the factory (yet again, this is trip number 3 for this gun)... but I will never sell it, I don't want to get sued by the next owner for selling them a piece of junk.
> 
> I could actually use it like it is, because I know the trick to resetting it, and if you run your finger over the back of the breech area you can feel whether the firing pin is out or not... but still, it's dangerous as heck.


Me? I'd demand a refund.


----------

